# Road Rash fix - Has anyone tried this!?!



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

So I have quite severe road rash on my front bumper and quite a few stone chips on my bonnet. My thinking is with all these there is literally no point in me trying to correct up the bonnet to make it swirl free with these on.

I have been researching how to get rid of it without the need for a full front-end respray ($$$).

I have come across this. Has anyone tried it?! (Please see below video on youtube, my apologies if I cannot link to this video, mods feel free to remove)






I'm very tempted to get a spare front bumper/bonnet from a scrap yard and try this.
Ash


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look at this :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520


----------

